

YUI Theater — “Crockford on JavaScript — Part 5: The End of All Things” - emiraglia
http://www.yuiblog.com/blog/2010/04/08/video-crockonjs-5

======
spenrose
Liked the first 4 better than this one, FWIW. This one he mostly talks about
the browser/JS security model.

------
maxwin
Thanks for the links. Very nice videos.

